# My B14



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Thought I'd see how people reacted to my car. BTW, any suggestions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha i like the jesus fish


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

LOL Sorry bro, its gone now, along w/ all the other badges. I'm a cheap bastard, so i dont have a good camera. I had to borrow my friend's digicam. These were taken in like october. My car looks like crap right now, because of this damn snow!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!! Ill put up sum new pix when i get it washed and my front rims put back on.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

for it being purple.....those rims make it look real nice...you have a very nice ride.... :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice ride

u dont see a lot of b14's in that stock purple color... it looks real good though. very nice combo with the gunmetal wheels.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice color, nice rims, nice car :thumbup: Are those rims 18's?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They look more like 17's to me. Your car looks nice with those wheels.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

17" Excel TZ-10s Thanks for all the comments


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wasnt hatin ont he jesus fish...its all good


----------

